# Medical Exam



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, can someone please tell me what is being checked in the residency medical exam. I know they test for AIDS but what else? thanks for your help.


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

anoush333m said:


> Hello everyone, can someone please tell me what is being checked in the residency medical exam. I know they test for AIDS but what else? thanks for your help.


The medical for the visa is a blood test and a chest xray.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

beaniebops said:


> The medical for the visa is a blood test and a chest xray.


yes thank you for your reply but what type of disease are they checking...thanks.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

based on the tests my employer got me to have before coming to Dubai I think HIV, Syphilis and hepatitisB. The xray is to check for signs of TB.


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

mitchell0417 said:


> based on the tests my employer got me to have before coming to Dubai I think HIV, Syphilis and hepatitisB. The xray is to check for signs of TB.


Yep that is true..and if you have any of those they will deport you..


----------

